# Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2008)

Werbung

*Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion​*
*Ein Jahr lang jeden Monat 5 Sets mit je 3 Wobblern zu gewinnen*

Als Hauptgewinn (zusätzlich unter allen Einsendern ausgelost):

Ein Angeltag mit Peter Biedron, der dabei das richtige Angeln mit seinen Wobblern zeigt.

Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen, Teilnahmebedingungen am Ende des Artikels.


*Peter Biedron Wobbler von Quantum*
Peter Biedron ist ja berühmt für seine handgebauten Wobbbler (ich bin noch glücklicher Besitzer eines handgeschnitzten Exemplare von Anfang der neunziger Jahre). Er hat jetzt für Quantum eine ganze Wobblerserie entwickelt. Und geht dabei etwas andere Wege als bei Wobblern sonst allgemein üblich.


*Warum Peter Biedron Wobbler?*
Während ansonsten gerade starke Vibrationen für das Fangergebnis sorgen sollen, vertritt Peter Biedron eine andere Philosophie, wir lassen ihn hier selber zu Wort kommen:



> Liebe Angler,
> 
> das Konzept eines Köders ohne Tauchschaufel und den damit nur sehr dezent erzeugten Druckwellen unter Wasser orientiert sich an der Natur. Oder können Sie sich vorstellen, dass ein wehrloses Beutefischchen aufgeregt umher zappelt, um ja die bösen Räuber auf sich aufmerksam zu machen?
> 
> ...




*Topprodukte*
Dass die Wobbler erstklassig lackiert sind und mit besten Komponenten ausgestattet, kann man bei Quantum voraussetzen - und auch bei Peter Biedron, wenn er seinen Namen dafür gibt! 

Interessanter noch aber ist, dass die Wobbler keine Tauchschaufel haben, dafür aber mehrere Einhängeösen. Je nachdem in welche Öse man den Wobbler einhängt, läuft er anders.

Die oberen Ösen erzeugen insgesamt aktivere Bewegungen und lassen den Köder tiefer tauchen, die unteren lassen den Köder eher langsamer wedeln und nicht so tief tauchen.

So kann man den variabel einsetzen und auf die jeweiligen Gegebenheiten am Gewässer anpassen. Das fördert auch die Farbpalette mit allen benötigten Farben und Farbkombinationen.


*Folgende Modelle stehen zur Auswahl:​*
*Biedron „The Original"*
schwimmend, zweiteilig mit Rasselkugeln






*Dirty Harry*
Seitlich abgeflachter Einteiler, ähnelt hochrückigen Futterfischen in unnachahmlicher Art und Weise. Mit schier unglaubliche Fangraten in den Tests.





*Big Fish*
Großer einteiliger Biedron-Wobbler für Wels und Großhecht, oder auch für die Meeresangelei. Kann auch gejerkt werden.





*Swanky Jack*
Das Gegenstück zum zweiteiligen „The Original". Etwas seitlich abgeflacht, mit unglaublichen Wurfeigenschaften.





*Belly Dancer*
Sensationeller Zweiteiler mit schräger Teilung. Diese lässt ganz besondere Bewegungsmuster entstehen und die Haken können sich nicht verfangen.






*
Und jetzt los zum Wobbler gewinnen!!​*Jeden Monat verlost Quantum 5 Pakete mit verschiedenen Wobblern aus der Peter Biedron Wobblerserie.

*Wie?*
Ganz einfach hier bewerben!!!

Wo, wann, in welchen Gewässern und auf welche Räuber Ihr die Wobbler einsetzen wollt.  

Allerdings müssen die Gewinner dann dafür auch was tun:
Einen Bericht über Ihre Erfahrungen mit dem Wobbler schicken an:
Redaktion@Anglerboard.de

*Wer keinen Testbericht schreibt, wird zukünftig von allen Gewinnspielen und Preisausschreiben ausgeschlossen.​*

*Der Top - Jahrespreis
Angeln mit Peter Biedron​*1 Tag angeln mit Peter Biedron und sich die Führung seiner Wobbler vom Meister selber zeigen lassen! 

Das wird unter allen verlost, die sich im Laufe des Jahres bewerben - unabhängig davon ob sie schon zu den Testpaket - Gewinnern gehörten oder nicht.

Wie immer alles unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges.


Alle außer den bisherigen Gewinnern können sich jetzt hier wieder bewerben!

*Und hier gehts zum ersten Testbericht*


----------



## nairolf (1. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi , dann will ich mich mal bewerben.
Wo: Biggesee, Paar kleinere Gewässer(Vereinsgewässer)

Wann:Immer dann wenn es geht, ich denke Biggesee Hauptsächlich We, und             
         Vereinsgewässer3 mal die Woche.

Räuber:Biggesee=Hecht, Barsch, Zander
          Vereinsgewässer=Forelle,Barsch(*Hecht*)


----------



## Parasit (1. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich werde es auch mal wieder versuchen!

Ich würde die Wobbler gerne in diversen Gewässern im Barnim auf Hecht und Barsch testen wollen, sowie in der Oder auf Hecht, Zander und Rapfen und am Wochenende am Achterwasser und Peenestrom auf Hecht!

dann noch ein Petri Heil an die gewinner des letzten Monats!
gruß


----------



## sascha&susanne (1. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

moin moin ich mal wieder
ich würde die Wobbler gerne wann immer es mir möglich ist durch friesiche gewässer ziehen und mal sehen wie diese auf unsere Raubfisch(e) wirken 
:m


----------



## der kleine Muck (1. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich versuchs auch 

Ende September hätte ich 2 Wochen auf Bornholm, um die Wobbler ausgiebig zu testen...Sowohl im Meer als auch in verschiedenen Seen (darunter sowohl natürliche, als auch alte Steinbrüche) werde ich auf Meerforelle (vielleicht auch Dorsch) bzw. auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch gehen...

Vielleicht ist die Sicht eines Anfängers ja auch mal interessant!

Gruß

Muck


----------



## spaghettifresser1 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi,dann möchte ich mich auch mal bewerben.
Den Wobbler würde ich sehr gern durch die fünf Vereinssen durchziehen. Würde dann mal schauen ob sich die Esoxe und Zander und Barsche verhaften lassen würden:q
Wann?= Ímmer wenn ich Zeit habe bin ich praktisch in meiner freien Zeit am See. An den Wochenenden sowieso wenn s nicht gerade sindflutartig regnet. Unter der Woche mindestens 3x mal am Gewässer. 

Gruß

spaghettifresser1


----------



## welsman (1. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

#hich bin auch wieder dabei und hoffe das es diesmal klappt,ich hab bis jetzt immer mitgemacht.

Ich würde in den Poldern in Holland testen,Sechs-Seen-Platte,Duisburger Hafen..

Wann? von jetzt an bis zur schonzeit,ein paar mal im monat.

Zielfische:Hecht und Zander aber wenn was anderes am Haken hängt ist das auch nicht schlimm.

Mfg. Felix


----------



## flasha (2. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Wann? Direkt nach Erhalt der Wobbler 
Wo? Sorpesee, Lippe, Datteln-Hamm-Kanal
Wie? Mit meiner Diablo 4
Was? auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch

Hoffe ich habe diesmal mehr Glück


----------



## Fischer2008 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo an alle ich wollte mich hier zum testen bereit erklären und natürlich auch euch über meine fänge berichten wen ich die gewinnen sollte....xD , da ich ja nie glück habe bei sowas wenn es um gewinnen geht ...
soo also ich würde die wobbler in der ruhr testen und auch auf hecht damit gehen vllt hat man ja auch noch was anders an der rute...
 Gruß Marvin


psarf man denn die wobbler hinter her auch behalten oder muss man die wieder zurückschicken nach dem tetsen??


----------



## Case (3. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde die Wobbler an Donau, Neckar und verschiedenen Baggerseen im Bereich der schwäbischen Alb testen. 

Interessant wäre für mich die Möglichkeit, mit einem Köder unterschiedliche Tiefen zu befischen.

Case


----------



## aixellent (3. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi,

ich würde die Wobbler an der Maas und am Rursee einsetzen.
Zielfisch: alle Raubfische

Gruß
Aix


----------



## angler4711 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin, Moin!

Bewerbung:



Wo= Vereinsgewässer in erster Linie, unter anderen Hunte

Wann= Natürlich immer wenn zeit da ist

Welche Räuber= 1. Hecht, 2. Zander, 3. Forellen, 4. Barsche
________

:vik:
__________

Angelst du noch oder fängst du schon????


----------



## Ulli3D (4. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Na dann will ich mal wieder meine Dauerbewerbung abgeben, irgendwann muss es ja mal klappen 

Also, Rhein bei Bonn und Hollands Polder würden Testgewässer sein.


----------



## loki73 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

auf ein neues.#h

testgewässer wären die vereinsbaggerseen auf hecht, zander und barsch.

angelzeit ist natürlich jederzeit. morgens mittags und manchmal auch nachts.


----------



## flexxxone (4. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Mahlzeit,

'ne Rolle hab ich ja nun schon :vik:
mit den Wobbelingen würde ich dann auf Zander in Donau bzw. den Weihern in der Günzburger Gegend und  auf Riesenforellen  bzw. Huchen im Lech gehen.

Schau'n mer mal...

Petri! #h
flexxxone


----------



## Seit 1904 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin, moin.
Hier meine Bewerbung:
Wo = Rhein-Herne-Kanal/Rhein/Dortmund-Ems-Kanal
Wann = Immer wenn Zeit vorhanden ist
Zielfisch = 1. Hecht, 2. Zander
Testbericht = kommt, sobald sie ordentlich getestet wurden


----------



## matthiast (4. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo!

Hier, hier hier
... meine Bewerbung

Wo: Hunte, Vereinsteich und Hartensbergsee
WAS: Hecht, Zander und Barsch
Wann: so oft es irgendwie geht #h
Testbericht: na klar mach ich den!

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Wo:Elblöcher,Baggersee,Elbe,
Zielfische:Barsch,Zander
Wie oft:Immer =)
Testbericht: Ausführlich mit unter Fotos,Gewichtsangaben,Laufverhalten usw


----------



## kingandre88 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Wo:Lippe,Datteln-Hamm-Kanal,Horstmarer See,selten auch Rhein
Wann:So oft wie möglich
Zielfisch:Hecht,Barsch,Zander
Testbericht:Bei Fischen Fotos,Angaben über Laufverhalten etc.


----------



## flori66 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich will mich auch wieder bewerben. Zielgewässer sind immer noch die Elbe und deren Kanäle und Häfen, und Zielfische wären Zander, Hecht und evtl. Wels/Rapfen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin,
bewerbe mich hiermit auch!

Wo: Baggersee in NDS und Elbe
Zielfisch: Esox,Barsch;Zander

Wie: vom Boot und/oder vom Ufer
Wann: Sobald die Wobbler bei mir sind.....:m

Gruß
Stefan#h


----------



## BlackLions (5. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
dann wollen wir auch mal eine Bewerbung loslassen |supergri

Testgebiet |kopfkrat

Wo?   - Mosel, Saar, Sauer
Was?  - Hecht, Zander, Rapfen, Barsch
Wann? - zu jeder Tages-/Nachtzeit und jedem Wetter

Nature + Fun
Fishing Team
Uwe & Moni


----------



## Schleie! (5. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich mach auch mal mit 

Unsere Vereinsgewässer im Landkreis Lichtenfels 

Zielfische werden in erster Linie Hecht und Zander sein, aber über Forelle, Rapfen oder Barsch würde ich mich auch freuen  Vielleicht bekomm ich sogar nen schönen Marmorkarpfen an die Angel!

Wann? Wenn es eben die Zeit zulässt und die Lust verlangt  Überwiegend jetzt im Sommer  am Morgen oder am Abend, im Herbst/Winter dann natürlich dann mal die ganzen Seen abklappern.


----------



## Robmantuto (5. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi allerseits, ich würde auch gerne die Wobbler testen. Ich fische in Berlin und Umgebung und seit neulich in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern vom Boot und vom Ufer. Würde gerne mit dem Superding Hechte, Zander und Barsche fangen und Euch davon berichten. Ich hoffe, ich habe Glück.


----------



## nibbler001 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi

Würde den Wobbler gerne in unseren Vereinsgewässern (TorneschmS-H) und in der Krückau testen.

Im Angelverein auf: Hecht, Zander, Forelle
Im der Krückau: Forelle und Rotauge/feder

Wann? Angelverein erst wieder in einem Monat 
 Krückau im Laufe des Monats 1-2 Ansitze.


----------



## Ammersee-angler (5. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

So, bewerbe mich mal wieder. Vielleicht klappts ja diesmal.
Wann: ab erhalt der Wobbler (zu fast jeder erdenklichen Tageszeit)
Wo: Ammersee
Wie: Spinnfischen (vom Ufer und vom Boot) + schleppen
Zieflische: Zander, Hecht, Rapfen und co.


----------



## aal60 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Auch ich versuch es nochmal, irgendwann klappt es doch mal, da bin ich sicher.

Zielfisch Hecht,Barsch und Zander und Rapfen, Gewässer wären DHK und Lippe im Raum Hamm.


----------



## Achim K. (5. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

dann verusche ich es auch mal wieder.

Testgewässer:

Donau bei Unterfahlheim
Schurrsee ( bei uns bekannt für gute Hechte )
Schützensee
Riedelsee ( mit die größten Hechte in unserer Gegend )
Autobahnsee
Elchinger See
Weißinger See
Ab und zu mal Österreich Haldensee

An Gewässern an denen geschleppt werden darf ( Schurrsee, Schützensee, Haldensee ), würde ich ihn natürlich ganz besonders gerne testen.

Zielfische : Hecht, Zander, Barsch.

Gruß

Achim


----------



## BMG619 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich versuchs auch mal. Also, Gewässer wären verschiedene Vereinsseen, die Hase und mehrer Hasealtarme. Zielfisch wäre hauptsächlich Hecht, manchmal aber auch Zander oder Barsch und das mindestens 2 mal die Woche.


----------



## matzi250 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Wo= Baggersee

Wann= Leider nur tagsüber (Nachtangelverbot)

Was= Hechte, Zander, Rapfen, Forellen, Barsche


----------



## Willi90 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Morgen,

Wo: Kleinere Flüsse wie Schutter und Kinzig. Außerdem Teilabschnitte des Rheines.

Wann: Am liebsten früh morgens und abends.

Was: Forelle, Döbel, Seibling, Hecht, Zander


----------



## tobyle (6. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Na da sag ich doch mal ich bin dabei :vik:
den *Biedron „The Original" *hab ich zwar aber leider noch nix damit gefangen ........#d


----------



## bojuramartin (6. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin, Moin,

Ich würde gerne die Wobbler testen

Wo: in der Elbe, speziell im bereich Hamburg, dort dann in den Hafenbecken und im Hauptstrom

Wann: Da es ein Thiedengewässer ist, kann man den Ganzen tag los gehen aber um den Hauptfisch Zander zu fangen in den Abendstunden und Morgenstunden

Wasie Räuber der Elbe: Zander, Barsch, vielleicht Rapfen, Döbel, Hecht.


----------



## Laszczyk (6. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!* 
*Na denn bewerbe ich mich ein auf nächstes Mal

Falls ich die Wobbler gewinne* *teste ich sie
in den Gewässern meines Angelvereins.

Auf welche Rauber ich da gehen würde?
Eigendlich auf alles was beißt, aber haubtsächlich
auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch.*

*Auf Wels würde ich die Wobbler auch mal ausprobieren, ob Sie dafür auch tauglich sind ?

*

*Bin gespannt , ob es klappt und wenn dann bekommt ich den Bericht sofort .
Petri Heil!

*


----------



## Zanderlui (6. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

gewässer sind die müritz und kleinere bäche und gräben.
zielfische sind jeweils barsche zander oder auch mal ein hecht oder forelle!!!vielleicht aber auch ein döbel oder rapfen als beifang


----------



## RAS221257 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Guten Morgen,
es ist immer wieder spannend im Anglerboard zu schnüffeln, was es Neues gibt. Ich habe mich schon seit Jahren auf Raubfische konzentriert (Zander, Hecht, Barsch) und in den Seen nördlich Hamburg stelle ich immer wieder fest, dass viele Nachläufer da sind, aber selten eine "Oma" zupackt. Ich habe schon mit amerikanischen Ködern experimentiert, aber bis auf ein paar mittlere Hechte und ein paar Zander ist es dieses Jahr eher dünn mit der Ausbeute.
Also, sollte ich zum Testen eingeladen werden, gibt es selbstverständlich einen Bericht und Fotos von hoffentlich guten Fischen.
Gruß aus Quickborn
Raimund


----------



## hechtkiller999 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

da wil ich mich auch mal bewerben

Wo: Main und Baggersee
Wann: Immer wen ich Angeln gehe haupzächlich Wochenende
Auf Hecht immer Baggersee und im Main auf Hecht Zander und Rapfen


----------



## blackeye (6. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

ich würde die wobbler in meinem hausgewässer lippe und dhk auf hecht,zander,barsch & co. benutzten


----------



## frankp (6. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

wäre ja nett diesmalö dabei zu sein :q

Anwendung in allen möglichen DAV Gewässern rund um Königs Wusterhausen (Dahme Seengebiet), vom Kanal über den Fluss zum See, auf die Räuber die dort daheim sind.

Einmal an der klassichen Spinn-Rute, einmal an der Baitcaster mit Multitrolle.

Wann: So oft es geht und ab sofocht :q


----------



## StoneCold78 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

also dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal
Wo : Elsass: Altrhein,Rhein,Grand Canal

Wann : Immer wenn geht, meistens wochenende

Was : Hecht,Zander,Barsch
Dankö
bis denn


----------



## s_rathje (6. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

soo nun ich 

*zielfisch:  *HECHT!!! aber auch Zander und Barsch
*gewässer: *viele seen um Plön, vor allem lankersee 
*wann: *solange ferien sind fast jeden tag und ansonsten jedes wochenende

tight lines! :vik:


----------



## bogdi99 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo, meine Testgewässer sind Rhein und Sieg.
Zielfisch,? mal schauen wer da als erstes schwach wird.


----------



## Checco (6. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo, meine Testgewässer wären die Netteseen und diverse Flüsse und Bäche am Niederrhein.


----------



## Viper5684 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

hallo,
ich würde gerne den *Biedron „The Original" *testen und zwar bei mir in der nähe in der potsdamer havel auf rapfen...die viecher sind da ziemlich aktiv und ich würde gerne einen neuen wobbler ausprobieren, der sie vielleicht um einiges mehr reizt als mein derzeitiger.
sobald in spreenhagen die kiesgruben wieder beangelbar sind (auf grund von grünpflanzen, die sich im sommer ziemlich ausgebreitet haben) würde ich dort gerne den *Dirty Harry *auf hecht verwenden*

mfg
martin
*


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Die zickige Nidda würde ich befischen - scheint mir auch eine dem gewässer angemessene "Köderphilosophie" zu sein. Außerdem einige Vereinsweiher und ab und an steht mal der Edersee oder der Main auf der Speisekarte.


----------



## Michael_05er (7. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
ich mach auch wieder mit. Angeln würde ich mit den Wobblern im Rhein auf Hecht, Zander und Wels. 
Grüße, Michael


----------



## Oinkoink (7. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo!
Ich ebenso! Einsatz hauptsächlich am Biggesee auf Hecht, Barsch, Zander, Seeforelle.
Gruß


----------



## verchen (7. August 2008)

*Noch einer, der...*

sich bewirbt. Ort: Kummerower See, Zielfisch Hecht, Zeiten: Ausgewählte Wochenenden im August, Septemper und Oktober.

Danke und Grüße an alle Boardies!

Markus


----------



## Finke20 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich auch wieder beweben. Weil aufgeben gibt es bei mir nicht.

Wo wird getestet: Peene, Peenestrom, Greifswalderbodden und in den Vereinsgewässern
                         von Ostvorpommern.

Wann wird getestet : Wann immer es sich einrichten kann und das ist oft.

Zielfische : Hecht, Barsche, Zander und große Rapfen sind auch unterwegs. 

Testbericht : Aber sicher 

Petri Heil  Torsten


----------



## Zanderverhafter (8. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Na dann mal meine Bewerbung:
Wo: Aue, Apener Tief, und evtl. weitere Vereinsgewässer
Wann: regelmäßig am WE jetzt ab August
Zielfische: Zander, Barsch evtl. Hecht


----------



## marley (8. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Mein Einsatzgebiert für das Gerät ist vorallem der Rhein , die Sieg,die Steinbachtalsperre und etliche kleinere Seen.

Zielfische gibt es viele: Barsch,Hecht,Zander,Döbel,Bach-Regenbogenforelle und an der Talsperre warten seit Jahren kapitale Seeforellen, die ich bis jetzt nur sehen aber nie fangen konnte.  

Zudem geht es nächstes Jahr wieder nach Dänemark. ICh höre meine erste Meerforelle schon rufen.


----------



## heddel (9. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Und hier meine Bewerbung:
Wo: Donau und 6 Vereinsgewässer
Wann: regelmäßig am Wochenende ab Juli
Zielfische: Zander,Barsch und Hecht


----------



## chris02 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Also ..

I.wann muss es ja klappn'

Ich würde am Rothsee & in der Rednitz auf Hecht, Forelle (Barsch) .. 

In den nächsten Wochn


----------



## perikles (10. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

servus
wo?:an den uferkanten und freiwasser
welches gewässer?ammersee,bayern
wann?fast täglich schleppen,15 mal in monat auf dem see,mit einem boot
auf was?:auf sämtliche raubfische,vorallem Barsch zander,Hecht rapfen,seeforelle
siehe beitrag: ammersee saison 2008
was Wobbler schleppen angeht,kann ich wirklich sagen das ich ahnung habe,besitze ca. 80 stk verschiedenster hersteller,bomber,cotton cordell,smithwick,rapala,balzer,storm,predatek,laz y ike lures

also ich fang schon was,wenn der Wobbler gut ist,
gruss aus münchen


----------



## samurai (10. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,
würde sehr gern mal die Wobbler in der Praxis testen am Knappensee auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch. Gehe immer angeln, wenns die Zeit zulässt. Würde mich sehr freuen, wenns klappt!
Petri Heil!


----------



## Zanderfreund100 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo!

Möchte mich auch bewerben. Fische so oft wie möglich, 2-3x die Woche in der Donau, Aschach, Traun & Traunsee auf Hecht, Barsch & Zander, gelegentlich auch grosse Döbel.

Würde mich freuen einen Testbericht verfassen zu können.

Lg, Simeon


----------



## Schlickrutscher (10. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

möchte mich ebenfalls für ein Wobblerset bewerben. Ich fische mit Vorliebe auf Hecht und habe in Hameln und Umgebung einige hervorragende Möglichkeiten dazu. Da ich gern das Bellyboat nutze, würde ich die Wobbler in Kiesteichen testen, sowohl direkt am Schilf als auch an der Kante zum Tiefwasser.

Tight Lines,
Schlickrutscher#h


----------



## H2Ofreund (10. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Vielleicht klappt es ja diesen Monat... Ich würde die Wobbler gern im Schweriner See testen. Zielfische währen hauptsächlich Hecht und Barsch.


----------



## bine (11. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich versuchs auch noch mal (aber wahrscheinlich vergeblich...) 

Wird am Irrsee in Oberösterreich und am Po/Italien getestet.
Wann? Österreich: zwei bis dreimal die Woche, Italien: Erste Septemberwoche

Testbericht: Ist ja selbstverständlich #6


----------



## elbangler123 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin,
ich würde mich über diese wobbler freuen, weil ich ert ein paar mit wobblern einen fisch gefangen hab.
Ich würde die Peter Biedron wobbler wahrscheinlich in der hambuerger alster testen.

mit freundlichen grüßen


----------



## bayerman (12. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo, probiers natürlich diesen Monat auch wieder

Würde die Wobbler vorwiegend an der Naab testen.
Zielfische: Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Schier, Waller

Grüße aus der Oberpfalz


----------



## TR22 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi,
na da möchte ich doch auch dabei sein.

Meine Gewässer sind die Eider, der Nord-Ostsee-Kanal, beide mit sehr gutem Hecht und Zanderbestand.
Und für mich wäre auch eine Schlepprunde durch die Ostsee sehr interessant.
So ich hoffe ich habe das glück auf meiner Seite.

freudliche Grüsse

TR22


----------



## Stachelritter86 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Mahlzeit, 
ich probiers auch mal wieder:

Gewässer: Donau, Eixendorfer Stausee;

Zielfisch: Hecht, Zander, Waller, Schied, Barsch, Forelle und alle anderen möglichen Interessenten. 

Wann: Von August bis zum Abriss;-)

Grüße

Markus


----------



## Firefox2 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Na das versuchen wir doch mal

Zielfisch: 

Hecht
Zander
Barsch
Rapfen
Mefos

Technik: leichtes - schweres Spinnfischen - schleppen

Einsatzort: Ostsee / Vereinsgewässer / Komplette Elbe / Alster

LG

Firefox der Hamburger


----------



## crocodile (14. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Zielfisch: Räuber aller Art
Fangmethode: Spinnfischen, Schleppfischen
Orte: Känale und Seen in NRW, Rhein, Lippe, schwedische Seen und bald Holland


----------



## Matze_07 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Guten Tach,
würde in der Ems bei Rheda-Wiedenbrück auf alle Raubfische gehn.
LG:vik: Matze


----------



## Odulo (17. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
da ich im Umgang mit Wobbler wenig Erfahrung habe, und auch schon einige verlohren haben, wäre es schön, wenn ich mit neuen Wobblern am Oberlauf der Ruhr auf Hechte und große Forellen gehen könnte.

Petry
Odulo


----------



## Zoref (17. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde gerne einen großen Hecht in den kleinen Kanälen und Bächen rund um Oranienburg bei Berlin fangen.
Bislang hatte ich nur mittlere und kleine Hechte und Barsche, aber der Sommer und der Herbst dauern ja noch etwas. Vielleicht habe ich mehr Glück mit einem Peter Biedron Wobbler!


----------



## TapfererSchneider (17. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Guten Abend zusammen,
wenn das so ist schick ich doch auch mal ne Bewerbung raus.
Fahre im Oktober zum Spinnfischen an den Bjerregard Fjord nach Dänemark 
und hätte dort genug Gelegenheit die Wobbler zu testen. 
Natürlich ist Meister Esox auch dieses mal wieder Hauptgrund meiner Reise, und wenn ich als Beifang mit den neuen Wobblern auch noch ein paar kapitale Barsche überlisten könnte 
würde das die Sache doch abrunden...

Petri
Der Schneider


----------



## Henryhst (18. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

einsätzen würde ich sie sofort nach erhalt!!
Im Strelasund und bodden auf hecht zander und dickbarsch.


----------



## fish - hunter (19. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo Anglerboardteam,#h

ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch wieder als Tester für die Peter Biedron Wobbler.

Einsetzen werde ich sie in unseren Vereinsgewässern, großen- und kleinen Montiggler See. 

Zielfisch ist immer noch Hecht und Barsch, ich konnte heuer schon einiges überlisten und mit den neuen Wobblern bin ich sicher wird es noch viel besser laufen.

Testbericht wird es für jeden einzelnen Wobbler geben, nachdem ich mindestens einmal pro Woche am Wasser bin werden die erwähnten Berichte entsprechend ausführlich sein.

Danke und Petri Heil an alle Anglerboard Mitglieder#6

fish - hunter


----------



## Forelle08262 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
dann will ich auch mal wieder mein Glück versuchen.
Würde auf Barsch und Hecht mit den Wobblern in meinen Vereinsgewässern fischen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Dschingis Karl (20. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Und noch Einer:
 Gewässer: Elbe um Dresden auf Hecht,Zander,Barsch und Talsperre Dröda auf Hecht und Seeforelle.


----------



## Fischmaster (20. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde mit diesen Wobblern gerne in meinem Privatteich auf Hecht angeln 
Ich geh ziemlich oft anglen in ner Woche 2 - 3 mal


----------



## Carpi107 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Würde bei mir im Baggersee versuchen mit ihnen auf Barsch und Hecht zu angeln.


----------



## schaumburg4 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
ich würde verschiedene Gewässer aus meinem Verein befischen unter anderem Baggerseen mit viel Kraut, Bäche wo man auch mal mit großen Räubern rechnen kann, einen Kiesteich der bis zu 16m tief ist, eine ehemalige Tongrube mit gutem Hechtbestand und auch den Mitellandkanal.

Meine Zielfische wären Barsch, Zander und Hecht und vllt. auch größere Forellen

Angeln gehe ich des öfteren ob am Wochenende oder unter der Woche.
Falls  ich Tester werden sollte wird mein Bericht bestimmt Positiv für mich und für Sie ausfallen.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## ricky9187 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

hoi 
also mich würde es schon intressieren da ja doch eine andere richtung ist zu dem  was man sonst für wobbler hat.also das ganze würde ich in der iller und in der wertach sowie die Stauseen probieren. Zielfische wären bei mir Zander Hecht und evtl au Forelle
 Danke im voraus
mfg ricky


----------



## heyno (21. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

ich würde gern den big fish und den swanky jack im september oktober am jasmunder bodden auf hecht einsetzen.#c


----------



## Balticstar (22. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Wo: Oder und Vereinsgewässer
Zielfische: Hecht, Zander & Barsch


----------



## Schmalle (22. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Versuche es auch gern nochmal 

Wo: Nord-Ostsee-Kanal

Was: Sehr guter Zander bestand, der ein oder andere Hecht sollte auch vorhanden sein 

Barsche sind auch en massé vorhanden, die würde ich auch sehr gerne mit den Wobbler "Jagen" gehen 

Rapfen sind auch vorhanden, ob die beißen ist ne andere Sache 

edit: Hätte ich fast vergessen:
Wann: So 4-5 mal die Woche, Abends in der Woche und früher am Wochenende 

Würde mich sehr freuen 

MfG
Philip


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (23. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

so ich versuch es auch mal  
würde die wobbler ausgiebig inden sächsischen gewässer testen... da einige kiesgruben und auch seen um die 10 - 20 Hektar... weisen alle einen vorzüglichen Hecht bestand auf und in der einen würde ich es auch auf Wels probieren... große barsche sind natürlich auch vorhanden doch Hechte in allen größen würden mich da eher reizen...
wann: meistens am wochenende in aller früh und abends und auch in der woche mal abends ein paar stunden...

mfg Florian


----------



## xx_LENG_xx (23. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Halie,Hallo
in drei Wochen in Norwegen, würde gerne die Meeres Wobbler beim schleppen ausprobieren
auf Dorsch und Co.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## De Bentz (25. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi,

Ich würde gerne die Wobbler, an nem größeren Baggersee auf Hecht fischen... Auch am Rhein könnte ich sie testen.

Liebe Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Onkel Tom (27. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Dann versuche ich doch auch mal mein Glück!

Ich fische fast ausschließlich mit Wobblern und besitze deswegen schon einen recht großen Fundus verschiedener Hersteller. Dabei bin ich natürlich immer auf der Suche nach neuen aufregenden Modellen. Da ich beinahe täglich am Wasser bin, bleibt auch kein Wobbler lange trocken!

Die Biedrom Wobbler würden in zwei verschiedenen Gewässern zum Einsatz kommen.

1. Kiesgrubensystem bestehend aus unterschiedlich großen Gewässern mit Tiefen bis zu 5 Meter und teilweise recht starkem Krautbewuchs. 
Zielfische währen hier Hechte und Großbarsche, welche in recht guter Stückzahl vorhanden sind.

2. Die Oder
Hier gibt es so gut wie jeden Räuber. Sie sind nur nicht leicht zu fangen. Vielleicht bringen aber genau diese Köder den gewünschten Erfolg. Besonderes Augenmerk würde ich hier auf den Zander legen wollen!

Beste Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Essener68 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Wow, diese Wobbler zu testen und dann auch noch von großen Fängen zu berichten, wäre mir ein Pläsier!
Ich angele vor allem in der Ruhr auf Hecht, Barsch und Zander.
Außerdem fahre ich demnächst auf jeden Fall zur Bigge, um es mal wieder auf die schönen Seeforellen zu versuchen.
Nordsee und Ostsee beangele ich gelegentlich auf WoBa und MeFo. WoBa natürlich nur in den Nordsee.
Würde mich sehr freuen, die Wobbler zu testen und noch mehr natürlich, den Meister höchstselbst kennen zu lernen.
Danke schön schon mal.
Bis neulich, Petri!
Der Essener


----------



## Path (28. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

dann versuch ichs au mal also

Wo= Vereinsgewässer in erster Linie,   
      6vereinsgewässer und     neckar und eventuell im rhein 
Wann= Natürlich immer wenn ich zeit hab  etwa 3mal 
        wöchentlich
zielfische:alles was an raubfischen so in den gewässern  
            rumschwimmt 
wie: spinnfischen


----------



## don rhabano (28. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich hätte sie nat. auch gerne gg:

WO:  Rhein
auf WAS:  Zander,Hecht,Barsch,Waller
Wann: wenn ich sie bekomme gg

gruß DON


----------



## MOORLA (29. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

hi leute,
ich würde diese wobbler wirklich super gerne bei uns in nordhessen in unserem 100 ha see und unseren 10 vereinsteichen testen. da wir häufig ziemlich trübes wasser in vereinzelten teichen haben und genau in diesen teichen nach meiner erfahrung und beobachtung einige große hechte stehen, die sich bisher noch nicht überlisten lassen wollten, stehen würde ich gerne diese genial-auffälligen wobbler benutzen. bisher konnte ich nur einen 1,17cm Hecht fangen mit einem sehr auffälligem Twister in leuchtgelb, das war vor vier jahren, als unsere teiche noch nicht am grund verkrautet waren und man den twister noch gut führen konnte. nun ist das leider nicht mehr möglich und so können NUR  diese wobbler punkten.

Außerdem freue ich mich darauf einen Testbericht zu schreiben! 
sobald ihr mir die wobbler überlasst werde ich mit meiner mission beginnen 
bis dahin
petri heil
machts gut 

alex


----------



## thymonst (29. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
würde sehr gerne die Wobler testen!!!!

Wo: Wiehltalsperre,Biggetalsperre und in Holland auf Hecht
      Rhein und Biebersteiner-Stau auf Barsch und Zander

Grüße Thymonst


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (30. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo!

Bin auch wieder dabei!
Gewässer sind Lippe und NRW-Kanäle!
Testen würde ich sie auf Barsch,Zander und Hecht


----------



## Wurmhaken (31. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Dann möchte ich das auch mal versuchen #h

ich würde auf Hecht , Zander  und Barsch  in Aller / Leine und diversen Kiesseen testen wollen.


----------



## Hackersepp (31. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

DIe Wobbler würden bei mir am Fluss regen, und den umliegenden Seen zum Einsatz auf alle heimischen Räuber (Hecht, Zander, Aitel, Schied, Waller und Barsch)

Grüße Hackersepp


----------



## Basti94 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im August zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Dann will ich auch mal

Ich werde sie an den Vereinsgewässern austesten

Auf Hecht Barsch und Zander


----------

